# FS: 260 gal. acrylic w/. stand posted on CL



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

** 260gal. Acrylic fishtank** Monster Tank

price drop 1100.00 _ tank and stand

Thank you


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

bump
Selling due to moving.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

fish tank is my dream, price is my nightmare
Free bump.
Good luck.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ooooo. This would be a killer discus tank. Only if I have a spot for it


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If it can be delivered I will take it.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't drive so ..I can not help w/. the move


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this your tank?


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

That it is.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank for sure! Just a heads up ......you need to put "FS:" at the beginning of your title. In case you don't know how to do it ...go to your original post, click edit , then click go advanced and you can edit the title there. Good luck with the sale


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

On hold for today
Thank you.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank is no longer on hold,


----------



## mamitasmami (Dec 7, 2010)

*Very interested*

WE replied to your post from craiglist yesterday, and was hoping to hear from you, so we are trying here......plse call us if the tank is still available

604 441 8336
Tim


----------

